# Pinched nerve



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi everyone, haven't been on since the holidays, my daddy has been sick as I had often posted and past away a few weeks ago. But now my poor Sophie is hurting and I was wondering if anyone has ever had a little one with a pinched nerve? We have taken her to the vet and she is on meds and complete bed rest. But this morning she would not take her treat with her meds in it and now we are getting worried. Has anyone ever taken their little one to a chiropractor?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Diane,
I am not much help in this area. but I was wondering if you knew what caused this? Did Sophie jump or fall? Did the Vet take any x rays? Just make sure she is eating and drinking some, you can use a dropper to give her water if she is not drinking. I am praying you get some answers and your sweet Sofie feels better soon. She is a doll baby. It is so hard when our babies are hurting. :crying:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Don't know what happened to her, we had her to the groomers March1, the day I lost my day, and hubby says she was acting not right afterwards. But with what I had on my plate, I didn't notice and he took her with him to his mom's and she is gotten worse. We took her to the vet on Monday and again on Friday and she is on pain meds. She wouldn't take that this morning and I had to put it in water and put it in a syringe for her to take. I was so worried that she wouldn't eat but when I asked her if she was ready to eat, her tail started wagging. So she did eat. I think I will call her vet and ask some more questions. We may have to take her to the vet school for a MRI. We are so devastated over this, now I know how other members feel when they have tragedies with their little love bugs.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I hope I am wrong, but who knows? Is it possible she could have been injured while at the groomer's? I hope not...but it happens. If your baby was fine before the groomer and hurting afterward, that would make me suspicious. Sprains, bruises, sore muscles, etc. can all cause these symptoms. I doubt it is a pinched nerve. Poor thing, I'm so sorry.:grouphug:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

sophiesmom said:


> Don't know what happened to her, we had her to the groomers March1, the day I lost my day, and hubby says she was acting not right afterwards. But with what I had on my plate, I didn't notice and he took her with him to his mom's and she is gotten worse. We took her to the vet on Monday and again on Friday and she is on pain meds. She wouldn't take that this morning and I had to put it in water and put it in a syringe for her to take. I was so worried that she wouldn't eat but when I asked her if she was ready to eat, her tail started wagging. So she did eat. I think I will call her vet and ask some more questions. We may have to take her to the vet school for a MRI. We are so devastated over this, now I know how other members feel when they have tragedies with their little love bugs.


Diane, I am so sorry for your loss of your Father. I lost my Mother a few years ago and I remember how hectic it was for all of us. Did the Vet say it was a pinched nerve? Maybe he can tell w/out xrays. Where is she sore? Anyway I would be calling the groomer and asking if something happened to Sophie out of the ordinary and since they did not tell DH anything, you may never know. I would change groomers. I had to after seeing things I did not think were right when I stayed with Sammie at groomer. Keep us posted on Sophie. Sounds great she is eating. May just need time to heal.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Diane,
You may done this already, but I found it helpful to do a search for back / neck / nerve pain on SM. I have found good information from other members.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Diane, I hadn't realized that you father had passed. I'm so sorry for your loss and sending prayers your way.

I feel so sad for Sophie as I know from personal experience how much a pinched nerve can hurt -- very painful. I've never used a chiropractor for one of my fluffs, but I've had a number of show friends with several different breeds that have used a chiropractor (for humans) that have had a lot of luck. I would not hesitate to pursue the chropractor route.

Hugs to you and prayers for Sophie coming your way.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Dianne, I am so sorry for your loss of your Dad. I lost my Dad seven years ago and still miss him terribly. 

Hope you find out what's causing Sophie's pain. I don't know much about pinched nerves in dogs. I didn't even know chiropractors work on dogs or are the special chiropractors just for animals? I hope Sophie gets well soon. I would be a little suspicious of the groomer. Have you used the groomer before? How does Sophie do? Poor Sophie...give her a kiss from me.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh wow im so sorry about the loss of ur dad  
about ur baby a pinched nerve is horrible i have pinched nerves and torn ligaments aand thats horrible i can only imagine on a tiny fluff , hope she feels better soon.


----------

